# Hirsch Releases New Tajima Singlehead Embroidery Machine Guide



## Deborah Sexton

Discover the possibilities with Tajima singlehead embroidery machines in a new product guide from Hirsch Solutions. The 28-page color brochure introduces you to five industrial singlehead machine series and their key advantages. You’ll get summaries of standard features and options as well as a look at accessories for boosting efficiency and letting you tap into new opportunities.

You’ll learn about the digitally controlled presser foot, hydraulic work table, extra-large sewing fields, bridge-style stretch and other innovations in the Tajima single-head embroidery product lines. From slim cylinder beds for embroidering small items to cubical frame designs for decorating oversized or bulky items in a compact space, you’ll find solutions for expanding your product capabilities. You’ll also be introduced to the all new design position adjustment feature, only on the TMB series, and other features for enhancing quality and streamlining production.

Options range from a wide x-axis extension table to multicording and sequin devices, a single-head laser add-on for select models, and an array of frame types and styles. Whether you’re looking to embroider caps and jackets or banners, patches and awnings, Hirsch’s Singlehead Embroidery Machine Guide has the solution. Find out how to get your copy at https://hsi.la/singlehead.

Hirsch is a national distributor of Brother digital direct-to-garment equipment, Dekken folding equipment, Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to Hirsch Solutions.


----------

